# 13 gli vs 13 cc



## anthony7 (Apr 9, 2013)

21 year old male looking to get a new car. I was sold on the GLI until I saw the '13 CC R-Line. I just wanted to know which one you feel is the most exciting to drive while still being practical and comfortable to use as your daily driver. They both come in at around the same price. The manual autobahn is around 28k and the CC R-Line is around 32k. Just wanted to hear a few opinions so I know hat to expect when I go on my test drives


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

CC R-Line no debate. Unless of course you want to look like the other 10 million Jetta's on the road

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea for that extra 4k u really get alot more then the GLI....my buddy rrecently went from a CC to a GLI and said it was horrible


----------



## htrain88 (Nov 26, 2004)

If you have the means to purchase the cc, do so. You'll never look back. The cc is quieter than the jetta and feels more substantial.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

htrain88 said:


> You'll never look back.



he wont be able to look back because he will be so upside down on it due to the abysmal resale value...cpo dsg 2013 sport pluses already have sunk to mid-$20k asking prices with 5k miles.

not sure why, love the cars and nearly bought one but the resale...ouch.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

anthony7 said:


> 21 year old male looking to get a new car. I was sold on the GLI until I saw the '13 CC R-Line. I just wanted to know which one you feel is the most exciting to drive while still being practical and comfortable to use as your daily driver. They both come in at around the same price. The manual autobahn is around 28k and the CC R-Line is around 32k. Just wanted to hear a few opinions so I know hat to expect when I go on my test drives


Not enuf info


----------



## anthony7 (Apr 9, 2013)

jspirate said:


> Not enuf info


What else would you like to know? I just want a fun car in a manual that's spacious enough to be comfortable but still fun to drive. Not looking for the boy racer look which is was steered me toward the cc and gli. I have heard both are fun to drive in a tank top and shorts with out looking foolish when driving up to a formal event in a suit and tie


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

anthony7 said:


> 21 year old male looking to get a new car.


This puts you in many cars. Is there something that has you looking at these particular VWs?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The CC is maybe a little too big, mature, and "soft". If you want a more fun to drive car the GLI is a more sports-sedan fun-to drive tossable size. But test drive both, with a manual trans, and see which you prefer.


----------



## anthony7 (Apr 9, 2013)

jspirate said:


> This puts you in many cars. Is there something that has you looking at these particular VWs?


they are the only two sedans pushing 200 horses that dont look to boy racer and come in a manual. the accord sport comes with 189 horses i beliece but im not a fan of the interior. i prefer the german layout when it comes to the interior.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I must say the new accord se is pretty fast vs. stock cc and doesn't look bad

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

There's some obvious biases here which is why I think asking a CC forum this question is not a good idea. I will vote CC before GLI any day and keep in mind I love the hell out of my car and love the 2013s more!!!! I'd say ask this question in a general forum for an unbiased answer.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

I was 22 when I bought my CC. I looked at the GLI but all the comfort and style was not there. Plenty of oomph to have fun with. I also looked at an A4 which was outrageously expensive for what you got.


----------



## Imnotacop (Sep 8, 2012)

puma1552 said:


> he wont be able to look back because he will be so upside down on it due to the abysmal resale value...cpo dsg 2013 sport pluses already have sunk to mid-$20k asking prices with 5k miles.
> 
> not sure why, love the cars and nearly bought one but the resale...ouch.


That's why I bought a CPO 2012, got a great deal on it....couldn't even touch a CPO GLI for the price I paid.

My brother in-law has a 2006 GLI. GLI definitely is more fun to drive, CC is classier and has plenty of room for an infant seat in the back and a stroller in the trunk. If I were buying a 'fun' car it would be hard to pass on the GLI.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

The CC R-Line can be had new for around $28k, very common. There's a lot of room to negotiate on these cars. You can get an GLI Autobahn with nav for around $28k as well. Very similar features.

The GLI autobahn advantages:

True pushbutton start/kessy
Backup cam
Sunroof
More tossable/fun to drive

The CC R-Line advantages:

Insane curb appeal, esp lowered/tinted
More interior space
Much better seats (Can't believe GLI still gets those 'sport' seats)
Much higher quality interior/dash materials
Rain sense wipers/auto headlights/auto dim mirror

I'm 24, had my first 2011 CC lux at 22. Now I have a 2013 R-Line. I looked at the GTI and GLI autobahns before seeing the 13. Almost got the GTI. The GLI just felt too cheap inside and blended in too much with other Jettas. Sometimes I wish I had gotten the GTI for a more fun ride, but on long trips and commute, the CC is a monster on the highway. I drove an 07 Jetta 2.5 for 4 years through college and have driven a friends MKV GTI multiple times and the CC is so much more refined. Also, go Stage 2 and throw some coil overs on and you will have a car that gets lot of looks and attention, and is still fun as hell to drive. Hard to see out of at times, but that's what backup cam retrofits are for.


----------



## kleineGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

I love my CC, and prior to that I had a series of GTIs. As much as I enjoy my CC, if you're looking for driving fun, I recommend the GLI.


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

If you don't have to have a brand new one, look at a low mileage '13 CPO that has already taken the new car depreciation hit. Might be harder to find an R-Line used though.

No opinion on the Jetta- haven't looked at the new ones. All I know is they seriously de-contented the Jettas to stay price competitive on the low end and had to throw everything back in to the GLI to make it acceptable. 

The CC has gone through only very minor de-contenting over the same period and really just in the ways they are trimmed/optioned, so that should tell you which is the better car from the start. I still find a lot of VWs optioning schemes to be strange and not customer focused, though when they did go a la carte there for a while, it hurt them.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> he wont be able to look back because he will be so upside down on it due to the abysmal resale value...cpo dsg 2013 sport pluses already have sunk to mid-$20k asking prices with 5k miles.
> 
> not sure why, love the cars and nearly bought one but the resale...ouch.


Spoken for truth. It is sad really, the values that the CC's have dropped.

Also, do GLI's eat tires like the CC's?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Spoken for truth. It is sad really, the values that the CC's have dropped.
> 
> Also, do GLI's eat tires like the CC's?


eat tires? My CC has 54k on the factory tires...


----------



## szatkoff (Jun 1, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> he wont be able to look back because he will be so upside down on it due to the abysmal resale value...cpo dsg 2013 sport pluses already have sunk to mid-$20k asking prices with 5k miles.
> 
> not sure why, love the cars and nearly bought one but the resale...ouch.


This argument is only valid if you are planning on turning over the car rather quickly. We just bought a new 2013 R-Line w/MT for 28.5K plus tax. If it holds up anything like our B5.5 Passat, we will have it 10+ years. resale value won't matter much at this point.


----------



## Fignewton (Jun 12, 2007)

I've had both, almost. I had a 2012 GLI which I totalled (and can vouch for its safety in a crash). And a 2013 CC (albeit just a Sport), which I replaced it with. And yes, the lease price was nearly identical. 

Everyone's opinion is different, but I wish I would have gotten another GLI. 

You mentioned exciting to drive. The CC does nothing for me (an r-line may be different, but I've never driven one). A) I feel like I'm in a boat, that screams nothing to do with "sporty" B) I'm 38 and I feel like I'm too young for the car. C) I feel like it's a car better suited for a woman. Again, these are just my impressions, not trying to take a definitive stance or sway you one way or another.

I think the GLI looks more muscular and sporty. The GLI was a lot more fun to drive and I felt like I could throw it around more confidently than the CC. The CC is more luxurious looking. 

I think the CC looks more and more common everyday, as just about every auto maker has a model that mimics the roof line and cheesy led's. (see new chevy impala).

I liked the GLI because it had a sporty look and feel to it without looking fast and furious. Plus, fully loaded I felt like I was getting an A4 for less.

All that being said, if I was 21 again, the choice would be easy. G T I

Test drive them both and get the one that feels most right. Either way you can't go wrong, you've chosen the right brand of car.

I would also ask the question in the MKVI Jetta forum to get some thoughts from over there as well.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

szatkoff said:


> This argument is only valid if you are planning on turning over the car rather quickly. We just bought a new 2013 R-Line w/MT for 28.5K plus tax. If it holds up anything like our B5.5 Passat, we will have it 10+ years. resale value won't matter much at this point.


Agreed, if he's keeping the car for a long time then I would get new just to have new, because there's just nothing like a brand new car; but I would guess at his age he will probably flip it in a few years so he should avoid the massive depreciation hit on this particular car since the resale is so poor for some reason. I don't think I would trust any VW for ten years though



Fignewton said:


> I've had both, almost. I had a 2012 GLI which I totalled (and can vouch for its safety in a crash). And a 2013 CC (albeit just a Sport), which I replaced it with.
> 
> I'm 38 and I feel like I'm too young for the car.


Interesting, I always thought of the CC as the young professional's car...the guy between upper 20s and upper 30s who wasn't quite established enough to layout the cash for the luxury brands but still had good taste and style and knew his place in life.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> Interesting, I always thought of the CC as the young professional's car...the guy between upper 20s and upper 30s who wasn't quite established enough to layout the cash for the luxury brands but still had good taste and style and knew his place in life.


I wouldnt say that. I bought this car because of the vast aftermarket, its great looks, and to get a 4 door that has a dash of sportiness. Its my commuter car and I needed to be able to pick my 2 kids up in it. If I had known I would have another kid, I would have kept my M3.

Its a different class of car, because (IMHO) depending on how its modified, it can be a sporty car, or it can look classy and as good as cars that cost twice as much. 

Would I buy another CC, probably not because I dont necessarily need a 4 door, as I typically dont pick up my kids, and when we go anywhere, we take the Traverse. My next car will be an awd coupe (most likely S5).

I bought the CC out of necessity, but I love the car.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

One thing that has not been mentioned is that the GLI (2013.5) comes with the new EA888 engine with 210 hp and slightly better gas mileage than the CC's older 200-hp engine. 

My lease on my manual 2010 CC R-line is coming to an end shortly and I am considering both cars as well, However, if the prices were the same, I would go for the more stylish CC R-line. The Jetta GLI would have to be the cheaper alternative to merit serious consideration.

As for the CC resale, the high $5-6K discounts off MSRP being offered nowadays certainly take a toll on resale value of used CCs. This is why I would only lease the CC, especially since it's so close to the end of its first generation life cycle. When the new body style hits the market, the current model will take an extra hit, just like all other cars.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> eat tires? My CC has 54k on the factory tires...


54k miles!??! How on earth....I got about 8k on mine. You must drive like an absolute grandpa lol


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Slightly off topic but when are we expecting redesigned cc? I thought we just for a redesign in 2013 so I wouldn't expect one for at least another two to three years (2016 model year debuting in 2015 or so?)


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

12vwcc said:


> 54k miles!??! How on earth....I got about 8k on mine. You must drive like an absolute grandpa lol


Quite the opposite. Hard acceleration on and off the highways and aggressive in the turns. I just rotate as necessary and ensure tire pressure is good. New tires are en route for my 19, as the stock tires are pretty much done.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Ali B said:


> One thing that has not been mentioned is that the GLI (2013.5) comes with the new EA888 engine with 210 hp and slightly better gas mileage than the CC's older 200-hp engine.


 The third gen EA888 looks to be the perfect engine. I can't wait to see how it does. It really does look like a beast.

That said, I wouldn't have anything to do with it for at least another 2 or maybe 3 years. In my mind, these platforms are exciting due to the aftermarket stuff. I dunno, it might be a couple years before tuning is as mainstream as it in the 2nd gen engine. Also, I am guessing that there will not be a K04 option for awhile to come.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Turb02 said:


> eat tires? My CC has 54k on the factory tires...


You are in the minority then. Plenty of people on here have complained about cupping issues. I rotate every 5k, align every year, check pressure every week or 2 and got cupping tires before hit 20k miles. Since mine is a lease I will just go with it until the tread is completely gone.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

VdubTX said:


> You are in the minority then. Plenty of people on here have complained about cupping issues. I rotate every 5k, align every year, check pressure every week or 2 and got cupping tires before hit 20k miles. Since mine is a lease I will just go with it until the tread is completely gone.


I have 35K miles on my original tires and passed my end of lease inspection for tire tread easily. My friend has 63K miles on his 2010 R-line and he's still on his original tires.


----------

